# Injured Bunny - Flesh Wound



## Nela (Jul 5, 2010)

I just want to sob... I don't understand why it's all going so freakin wrong :cry1:

Thebunnies got into a fight. They were in the playpen together and all was good then suddenly WHAM. I was sitting right there thank goodness but they were really hard to split up. They really really were aggressive. I split them up of course and gave them a few minutes to cool off. Problem is, I found a tuff of fur with skin on it :bawl:It's not huge, there is a little little bit of blood on the tuff but I'm not seeing anything major at first glance. I don't knowwhose it is... I will check them properly in a few seconds.

I cannot remember anything. Is bag balm for wounds? Is that the best to get? What should I be doing? I think the pet shop has bag balm...

I don't understand... They are so young... Why are they fighting??? :expressionless

Now I am very seriously wondering if these things aren't signs. Maybe I should just stay away from bunnies :cry4:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, you can use bag balm. Remain calm and examine both the rabbits. Rabbits can be very aggressive, and some must be closely supervised when in contact with other rabbits. Unfortunately, attacks can often be sudden and without warning. I received a bad bite to my leg when trying to break up a fight between two young rabbits in an outdoor pen.


----------



## Nela (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Pam. I soooo was not expecting that at this age at all. :expressionlessYeah, they tried getting at me too when I tried to split them up. Crazy bunnies. >_<


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 5, 2010)

Use betadine to clean out the wound. 
Not peroxide, as that slows the healing process.
Go backwards over the fur with a fine tooth comb.

Here is my last bunny fight thread... there were some good points in there.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50399&forum_id=16


----------



## Nela (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you Autumn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. How are they doing? How old are they? Hope it will be okay, but, I'm sorry I'm not familiar w/ their ages, could be a contributor.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

There are certain areas I check for wounds if a fight occurs, like the face, behind the neck, and right on the flanks. Other than mentioning that those are common places for bite wounds, I think you've gotten all the advice you need so far. It's sad when our adorable little buns are so mean to each other, and it's just how they are sometimes. Coming from the mom of a bunny who hates everybun but his love Muffin (Tony), it's not your fault that they were aggressive!


----------



## Nela (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sorry it took so long to reply, I'm stuck neck deep in paint... 

Well Maybelle is 8 weeks old and Smores is about 10 weeks old? Worse thing is they were all cuddly cuddly in the car,and even in the playpen the first day they were very playful. It's the day after when I put them back in the playpen together that things turned sour. She started chinning everything, he started mounting her, and then Wham! :expressionlessIt was rather scary just how much they wanted to fight. As soon as I pulled one off the other, the other would jump at us... Bleh.

Anyway, I have found some small nips here and there and they seem ok. I'm just a little concerned because I haven't figured out where the chunk comes from. There wasn't much blood at all so I'm guessing it's a layer of skin. 

Smores looked a little off yesterday morning and that concerned me. He was quite nervous so I put him in his playpen to play a bit. After the initial few seconds of panick, he calmed and spent the rest of the day binkying. Maybelle just glared at him from her spot. (no worries, she had the other half of the day in the pen). 

They seem okay... I'm just as rattled as they are. I'm not even going to attempt bonding them anytime soon. I think we will get the hormones toned down first. Lol.

Thanks guys for your help, and most importantly your encouragement!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 7, 2010)

You cannot bond them until they are neutered and spayed !!


Males and females must be separated by 12 weeks of age or you could have an unwanted pregnancy. 

Please keep them separated until they are old enough to be neutered and spayed. 
You can keep them close enough so that they can smell each other but far enough away from each other so that they cannot mate. 

Rabbits in cages next to each other have been known to mate through the bars


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2010)

Last time I separated two that were fighting, I got bit three times before calmness prevailed.


----------



## Nela (Jul 8, 2010)

Angie,

they weren't going to stay together. They aren't yet reproductive so I wanted them to get used to each other before the time came to separate them. Especially since they had both just left their littermates, I thought they'd enjoy the company. Smores and Ashlynn were an instant pair and they were very comfortable with each other. From what I was told, it was okay to keep them together until a bit before reproductive age. Maybelle is only 8 weeks old so she could have stayed with him another 2 weeks anyway no?I would have separated them before then and gotten Smores neutered as soon as possible.

However, it won't be happening anyway. I don't think they like each other at all. I am not sure I will attempt to bond them myself even when they are speutered. If I see them craving the other's attention, maybe then. For now, they aren't getting anywhere near each other. 

Nancy,

Ouch! Yeah they can be quite terrible... :expressionless


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you've been given great advice. 

I'm so sorry you had to deal with the fighting. Unfortunately, some rabbits just mature earlier then others, probably time to separate. I had a doe that just hated absolutely everybun. She would try to attack even if they just went past her cage.

Jen


----------

